# Wie oft zockt ihr mit der VR Brille?



## raubu86 (24. Mai 2021)

Hi Community,

mich würde es interessieren wie oft ihr eigentlich die VR Brille verwendet. Ich habe die seit einem halben Jahr ca.  

Oculust Rift S und bin auch sehr begeistert. Bisher Half Life Alyx durchgespielt und jetzt habe ich mit The Walking Dead angefangen. Jedoch merke ich, dass ich die Brille nicht so oft benutze. Weggeben möchte ich die Brille auf jeden Fall nicht. Wenn ich mit der VR Brille spiele, spiele ich höchstens 2 Stunden damit. Meist aber 1 bis 1,5 Stunden. Motion Sickness habe ich nicht.

Zockt ihr auch nur mit der VR Brille je nach dem wie ihr Lust habt?


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Mai 2021)

Ich zocke generell nur wann und wie ich Lust habe, egal ob mit oder ohne VR und auch nur sehr selten länger als 2 Stunden am Stück. 

Aber mein VR Headset benutze ich beinahe täglich, meistens für diverse Bewegungsspiele (Beat Saber, Synth Riders) oder für Fahr- bzw. Rennsimulationen (Euro Truck Simulator 2, Assetto Corsa, Automobilista 2 usw.).


----------



## DJPX (24. Mai 2021)

Also ich nutze es auch nicht andauernd nur wenn ich Lust zum Aufbauen habe dann Spiele ich aber auch länger. Vorallen nehme ich das VR Headset oft zu Freunden mit um dort Zusammen VR zuspielen.


----------



## raubu86 (24. Mai 2021)

Interessant zu wissen. Es ist bei mir schon ausgepackt und liegt schon angeschlossen aufm Tisch. Das ist immer die Qual der Wahl. Manchmal zwinge ich mich dazu. Aber ich lass es lieber und zock nur wenn ich wirklich darauf Lust habe.

Einfach zu viele Games und Bedürfnisse


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Mai 2021)

Bei mir auch nicht anders. Hab meine Oculus Quest nun seit 1,5 Jahren und wenn man vom Anfang mal absieht, nutze ich sie im Schnitt alle 2-4 Wochen.

VR ist super, aber für mich nichts, wo man ständig drin sein kann,  weil es anstrengend ist und ein bischen deppert im Kopf macht 

Gerade so Sachen, wo man sich gedacht hat: Was fürn Quatsch, wie Beat Saber oder so, sind die Sachen, die langfristig Spaß machen und wo man auch mal kurz rein kann.


----------



## pgcandre (24. Mai 2021)

Ich zocke leider viel zu wenig VR. Bin leider von dem Komfort (Rift s)  nicht so begeistert. Kabelgewirr, Gewicht und sehr Warm mit Brille. Bei meinem Lieblings Genre Autorennen bekomme ich leider Übelkeit.  Half Life und Walking Dead machen keine Probleme. Aber das Hauptproblem liegt für mich in der Kabelei und dem Gewicht.


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Mai 2021)

Übelkeit bekomme ich überall dort,  wo man sich nicht teleportieren kann und fließende Bewegungen stattfinden, obwohl man in Echt sich nicht bewegt. Das geht dann ganz schnell. Auf sowas würde ich auch verzichten.

Google Earth VR löst das ziemlich perfekt, indem das Blickfeld eingeschränkt wird.


----------



## Hightower5 (25. Mai 2021)

Siehe Frage: Leider viel zu wenig. Das hängt aber auch mit einem Sensorproblem zusammen. Nach dem Anschluss eines 3. Sensors läuft es nicht mehr richtig. Leider habe ich das Problem nicht lösen können, weshalb ich die Oculus Rift über 1 Jahr nicht mehr genutzt habe.

Zum Stichwort Übelkeit. Es gibt nichts Übleres als *Alien Isolation. *Da wird mir nach 5 Minuten so etwas von Übel und schwummrig im Kopf, dass es lange dauert bis sich das Befinden normalisiert.


----------



## HisN (25. Mai 2021)

Da hier im Moment alles vollgepackt und kein Platz da ist ... ab und zu mal Seated, also Elite Dangerous oder ETS/ATS am Simrig. Hält sich aber in Grenzen.


----------



## Hightower5 (25. Mai 2021)

@HisN Kann es sein, dass du auch noch in anderen Foren unterwegs bist? Ich meine natürlich mit dem gleichen Avatar. Das kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich meine, ich bin gestern darüber schon gestolpert. Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, wo das war.


----------



## HisN (25. Mai 2021)

Jupp. dem ist so^^


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (25. Mai 2021)

Die Signaturlinks verweisen ja nicht ohne Grund auf die Computerbase


----------



## Hightower5 (26. Mai 2021)

raubu86 schrieb:


> Oculust Rift S und bin auch sehr begeistert. Bisher Half Life Alyx durchgespielt


Hi,
ich wunderte mich gerade, dass du Half Life Alyx spielen konntest. Beim Überfliegen hatte ich fälschlicherweise Oculus Quest gelesen. Aber du besitzt ja mein Nachfolgemodell. 
Kommt die Oculust Rift S ganz ohne Sensoren aus? Funktioniert das Roomscale gut? Ich habe für meine Oculus Rift inzwischen 3 Sensoren und habe immer noch Aussetzer, wenn ich mich um 180* drehe. Kennst du auch mein Modell und kannst beide vergleichen?


----------



## Sanyoo01 (26. Mai 2021)

Die Rift S hat Kameras zum Tracken der Controller verbaut somit ja die kommt ohne externe Sensoren aus. Drehungen sind in der Regel kein Problem. Aussetzer gibts eher wenn man die Hände aus der Sicht der Kameras bewegt, also am Rücken oder übern Kopf etc..


----------



## raubu86 (27. Mai 2021)

Aussetzer habe ich bei der Rift S zb. wenn ich meine Hände zu dicht nebeneinander habe. Sehr komisch.

Zb bei The Walking Dead wenn ich eine Hand das Tagebuch in der Hand halte und die andere was blättern möchte. Linsen habe ich gereinigt.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Mai 2021)

Hightower5 schrieb:


> ich wunderte mich gerade, dass du Half Life Alyx spielen konntest. Beim Überfliegen hatte ich fälschlicherweise Oculus Quest gelesen.


Mit der Oculus Quest kann man natürlich auch Half Life Alyx spielen. Einfach mit nem USB Kabel an den PC anschließen.


----------



## Ichaufloesung (27. Mai 2021)

Elite Dangerous mit der Rift S war eine ganz besondere Erfahrung. Noch nie hatte ich das Gefühl wirklich in einem Raumschiff zu sitzen. Trotzdem hab ich meine Rift S vor einem Jahr verkauft und nutze inzwischen nur noch die Quest zum trainieren. (alle 4 - 5 Tage wenn es optimal läuft)


----------



## Dudelll (31. Mai 2021)

Hab mir Recht zeitnah nach Release ne Vive geholt aber nicht wirklich viel mit gespielt weil's einfach keine Games gab.

Hab jetzt aber letztens nochmal wieder i expect you to die gepsielt, ansonsten nutze ich sie aber wenns hoch kommt 1 Mal im Monat für paar Stunden Beat Saber, oder das Bogenschießen in the Lab.

Heute aber günstig an eine Vive pro rangekommen, mal schauen ob ich die dann auch Mal öfter für Videos etc nutze, da war mir die Auflösung der og Vive bislang noch zu niedrig für.


----------



## Zubunapy (23. Juli 2021)

Ich nutze meine Quest 2 oder Reverb G2 fast täglich! Eine Runde Saints&Sinners oder In Death kann man vor dem ZuBettGehen immer noch reinschieben^^ Aber aufgrund der Fülle an wirklich guten Spielen in VR komme ich zu diesen Perlen eigentlich viel zu selten^^ Pii mal Daumen 5mal die Woche zocke ich irgend ein Spiel (je nach dem, was grad aktuell ist) und nur sehr selten sind es die beiden genannten^^


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Februar 2022)

Im Schnitt 2x die Woche. Dann jeweils so 2 bis 3 Stunden. Mein Rekord war letztes WE da waren es rund 6 Stunden ohne  Pause….


----------



## Viking30k (15. März 2022)

Ich habe die Vive damals täglich benutzt es gab auch kein Spiel was Übelkeit bei mir ausgelöst hat 

Wobei Dragon Skies hat in mir ein komisches Gefühl auslösen können, der beste Test dazu war auf einen Drachen aufsitzen und selbst dabei aber stehen und dann Loopings fliegen ich hatte wirklich das Gefühl ich könnte vom Drachen Herunterfallen ^^

Leider habe ich die vive verkauft weil ich eigentlich mal die Vive pro holen wollte


----------



## BigRed306 (8. April 2022)

Vielleicht 4h/Woche. BeatSaber, Creed & hauptsächlich ACC
Hab das Problem dass mir extrem übel wird sobald ich mich in ACC drehe. Ist das Auto unter Kontrolle sind auch 2h am Stück absolut kein Problem. Allerdings hab ich die Probleme nach dem absetzen der Brille. 
Ich bin da aber eh seltsam. Seekrank werde ich auch nicht, aber dafür Landkrank nach verlassen eines Bootes


----------



## sonny1606 (4. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte erst vor 3 Tage in einen Vergnügungspark eine vr Brille auf. Dort liefe eine recht ruhige "Horrorshow". Nach 10 Minuten war mir und meiner Frau schlecht. Also so richtig komm ich am VR nicht ran. Mir wird auch auf hoher see schnell schlecht. Glaub ich bin da zu sensibel.


----------

